# Looking for a Personal Trainer in the sheffield area



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi all,

My girlfriends asked me to find out if anyone can recommend a good Personal Trainer in the Sheffield/Rotherham area. She's may be willing to travel further a field if required.

Shes after building some muscle and toning up.

Cheers.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

have you asked XXXmina?

I think she is from Sheffield and has a trainer


----------



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

ronnie cutler said:


> have you asked XXXmina?
> 
> I think she is from Sheffield and has a trainer


cheers ronnie, i'll pm her now.


----------

